# كتب هندسه كيميائية هامة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Molecular Computing 







http://rapidshare.de/files/12887796/MIT_Press_-_Molecular_Computing.rar.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Inorganic Chemistry

http://rapidshare.de/files/20057911/Miessler_Inorganic_Chemistry_Pearson_3_ed.djvu.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Molecular Spectroscopy of Oxide Catalyst Surfaces
http://rapidshare.de/files/20141574/molecualr_spectroscopy_oxide_cata_wiley.pdf.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Design of Experiments in Chemical Engineering : A Practical Guide

http://rapidshare.de/files/5961748/Wiley_-_Design_of_Experiments_in_Chemical_Engineering.pdf.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Chemical Reaction Engineering, 3rd Edition 


http://rapidshare.de/files/14435333/CRE.pdf.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Thermodynamics : An Engineering Approach
w/ Student Resources DVD 


http://rapidshare.de/files/24879969/Thermodynamics_por_axis.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Applied Mathematics and Modeling for Chemical Engineers 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956...atics_and_Modeling_for_Chemical_Engineers.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Introduction to Physical Polymer Science 

http://rapidshare.de/files/8654175/_JDGAGJFJFX.rar.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Organic Chemistry

http://rapidshare.de/files/4587043/SOC.zip.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Handbook of Electrical Engineering: For Practitioners in the Oil, Gas and Petrochemical Industry

http://rapidshare.de/files/18267140/HEE.rar.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering: Volume 1,2

http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718...eum_and_Natural_Gas_Engineering__2_vols._.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Handbook of Petroleum Product Analysis (Chemical Analysis: A Series of Monographs on Analytical Chemistry and Its Applications

http://rapidshare.de/files/13359373/HPPAnalysis.rar.html


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Perry's Chemical Engineers' Handbook 
CD-ROM


http://rapidshare.de/files/20373580...ical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.pa rt1.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20348741...ical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.pa rt2.rar
http://rapidshare.de/files/20350257...ical_Engineers_Handbook__McGraw_Hill_1999_.pa rt3.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes 


http://rapidshare.de/files/26323165...d_Edition_-_Robert_A._Meyers_-_0071455914.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Chemical Process Equipment, Selection and Design 



http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173/...and_Design.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment



http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701/CHEREMISINOFF__N._P.__2000_._Handbook_of_Chemical_ Processing_Equipment.rar


----------



## muslimonline7 (15 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى الكريم على تلك المشاركات القيمة:84: 

ويرجى التنويه ان الرابط الخاص بكتاب
chemical process equipment-selection and design

لا يعمل وانه عند الضغط على الرابط تظهر لى تلك الرسالة
file is not found

فهل يمكنك اخى الكريم التصرف حيال ذلك
لانى اريد ذلك الكتاب وبشدة

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## seragrefaat (18 أكتوبر 2006)

muslimonline7 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى الكريم على تلك المشاركات القيمة:84:
> 
> ...


 وانا ايضا اريده


----------



## طالبة كيماوية (20 أكتوبر 2006)

muslimonline7 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخى الكريم على تلك المشاركات القيمة:84:
> 
> ...



وانا كمان بدي ياه


----------



## عاطف خليفة (22 أكتوبر 2006)

كل سنة و انت طيب اخي الحبيب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (23 أكتوبر 2006)

Chemical Proces


----------



## رافد الدليمى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

الى الاخوة الكرام
انا محتاج الى كتاب(polymers:structure and properties0)للكاتب
carole adaniels


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (28 أكتوبر 2006)

رافد الدليمى قال:


> الى الاخوة الكرام
> انا محتاج الى كتاب(polymers:structure and properties0)للكاتب
> carole adaniels



ادخل على اللينك ده ممكن تستفيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32902&highlight=polymers


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (28 أكتوبر 2006)

رافد الدليمى قال:


> الى الاخوة الكرام
> انا محتاج الى كتاب(polymers:structure and properties0)للكاتب
> carole adaniels




ادخل على اللينك ده مهم :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7175&highlight=polymers


----------



## م.عبد الرحمن سيد (28 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر على المجهودات الرا ئعه 
انا عايز اي كتاب عن(material technology)


----------



## نانو242 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

كتب بتجنن
بس مش عارفة انزل ولا كتاب ممكن تساعدني


----------



## نسيم محاجنة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخ محمد على هذه الكتب والمراجع القيمة


----------



## chemical82 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ محمد سمير وحيد على هذه الكتب
ارجو ان يستفاد منها الجميع


----------



## chemical82 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ محمد سمير وحيد
على هذه الكتب 
ارجو ان يستفاد منها الجميع


----------



## eslam128 (11 ديسمبر 2006)

thank's for all this book
but i think they are found aready 

about the book of
chemical process equipment 

this is a link to it


http://mihd.net/y3zh0v

if u has a new book like 
introduction to chemical engineering thermodynamics
introduction to material and energy balance 
plz give me like that

thx man for all
eslam128


----------



## shamshadi (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*الشكر كل الشكر*

السلام عليكم
إنه موضوع هام جداً

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## محمد عزيز (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## weswes (28 ديسمبر 2006)

طالبة كيماوية قال:


> ارجو من السادة القائمين على هذا العمل الرائع جدا جدا حل هذه المشكلة
> لاننا نريد الاستفادة بهذه الكتب ولكن لا نستطيع
> شكرا:81: :81:
> :14:


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Eng Mohamad Nagy (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## m_ahmami (2 ديسمبر 2011)

les liens ne fonctionnent pas


----------

